#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Job Outlook

## b3rogers

I will be graduating in May of this year. I was just wondering if anyone had an idea of what the job market will be like then?  

I have an offer for Process Engineering at Shell but I want to get into completions!!

Thanks!!



BlairSee More: Job Outlook

----------


## Shakespear

In today's market, FIRST get past the door, THEN start looking for other opportunities.

UNLESS your CV is a diamond, JUST GET THE JOB and wait  :Wink:

----------

